# Cabinet surface prep what grit# sand paper?



## jkb_1999 (Jun 22, 2020)

Starting to spray cabinets and i know the first step is to clean cabinets with tsp and green or blue pad, then rinse off. what grit sandpaper are you using to sand the cabinets after? I did a search but not coming up with sandpaper # grit being used.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jkb_1999 said:


> Starting to spray cabinets and i know the first step is to clean cabinets with tsp and green or blue pad, then rinse off. what grit sandpaper are you using to sand the cabinets after? I did a search but not coming up with sandpaper # grit being used.



I usually spec: clean with dirtex instead of TSP. sand 150, prime, sand 220, then paint


----------



## jkb_1999 (Jun 22, 2020)

*Thanks*

Are you using sand paper tied to a block or a foam sanding block of that grit?i was thinking just doing it by hand with the paper.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Krud Kutter diluted and a surfprep sander.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Krud Kutter diluted and a surfprep sander.



I use Krud Kutter for some stuff but it leaves some manner of slimy residue behind that is hard to rinse off - diluted or not. So I'd assume there's a liberal rinse after the Kurd Kutter?


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

Clean
Sand with 150, & 180
Dust
Prime with BIN
Sand with 220 & 240
Paint
Sand with 300
Finish.

I do all my sanding by hand, you have to get into those little grooves, hard to do that with a block or sponge. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I use the Eco TSP. and dawn soap. The regular phosphate tsp is nasty and overkill in most instances. Krud Kutter kind of nasty also, but it works good. Athough if thier super greacy, keep some handy.
I use a Random orbital sander with 150 grit for all the faces and a sponge sander for the details. The smaller details arent as important anyhow as no one is touching those areas, so thier less prone to damage.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Joe67 said:


> I use Krud Kutter for some stuff but it leaves some manner of slimy residue behind that is hard to rinse off - diluted or not. So I'd assume there's a liberal rinse after the Kurd Kutter?



Rinse with DA/Water or Acetone/water


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Simple green concentrated for heavy grease. Otherwise I've been using the liquid sander and a heavy duty scrub sponge followed by a light rinse with a microfiber.
Using BIN, the backs are good to go for those budget minded folks. 
I don't recommend Krud at all. You will definitely have problems as nobody wants to rinse that much.


----------



## jkb_1999 (Jun 22, 2020)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for all the help and info.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

jkb_1999 said:


> Are you using sand paper tied to a block or a foam sanding block of that grit?i was thinking just doing it by hand with the paper.


Sanding blocks are better IMHO.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I like to use the maroon scruffy pads with a deglosser/degreaser. It leaves them cleaned, degreased, and scuffed. Then-prime with zinsser smart prime, and paint. Sometimes sanding isn't even needed between primer and topcoat, at least in my experience.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fromthenorthwest said:


> I like to use the maroon scruffy pads with a deglosser/degreaser. It leaves them cleaned, degreased, and scuffed. Then-prime with zinsser smart prime, and paint. Sometimes sanding isn't even needed between primer and topcoat, at least in my experience.


I agree. If the surface to be painted is a single component waterborne latex, little sanding is required to create "Tooth" (an actual SSPC term). However, if the surface is oil based or a conversion coating, a grit that provides an even and tight abrasion while maintaining an adequate depth for a mechanical bond, is preferred.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

When we shoot Chemcraft we sand 180 before undercoat, then 320 for finish.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

canopainting said:


> When we shoot Chemcraft we sand 180 before undercoat, then 320 for finish.


Chemcraft is one of the worst companies to buy from. Support and supply chain is virtually non existent


----------



## MattWll (Jul 7, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I usually spec: clean with dirtex instead of TSP. sand 150, prime, sand 220, then paint


Yes, you read my mind right, lol.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I Buy from warehouse paint in Sacramento right down the street, love the stuff sprays like glass, got a sales rep too, they have 5 stores so plenty of material so far.


----------

